# Catalina Island. Any tips about enjoying cigars there??



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

*Last time I was in Catalina I didn't enjoy cigars much. Spent a lot of time diving for loose change the tourist would toss of the ship. Stayed at the Edgewater Hotel, saw the flying fish, went down in the diving bell and had a wonderful time. That was over 50 years ago.

Going back in 10 days and was wondering about enjoying cigars on the island.*


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would suggest calling Catalina Island Cigar. If they're still around, that's a least a good sign.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Cigars of Catalina in Avalon (310-510-0077). Not sure there's another shop there, though I'm guessing you can still buy chewing gum almost anywhere.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Might want to bring a few from your stash just in case. Better to be prepared and not need em than be SOL.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I go to Catalina almost every weekend in the summertime. There is no true cigar shop on the island. A few of the liquor stores also sell some cigars, but I defiantly bring my own.

As far as places to smoke, all bars and restaurants don't allow smoking. You are limited to outdoor areas and walkways. I think the best place would probably be Descanso Beach Club. I like their motto... put your feet in the sand, and a drink in your hand. Not sure, but since the bar is outdoors you may be able to smoke at the bar, but if not, probably on the beach would be ok.

You can also smoke on the "World Famous Green Pleasure Pier" on the benches or seats at the end. After hours (once the dining room closes) I believe you can smoke on the patio at the Avalon Grill. Another daytime place might be Pedro's Bar, which is an outdoors bar over next to the fuel dock/pier. It is located next to the casino, and you can't miss it. They usually have live music during the day on weekends.

I usually smoke on my little fishing boat after a day of fishing. Nice way to relax after fighting the big ones (that got away....).

If you have any other questions about Catalina, please ask. I will be happy to help.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> I usually smoke on my little fishing boat after a day of fishing. Nice way to relax after fighting the big ones (that got away....).


I suspect it's not that small a fishing boat.

Tight lines,
Win


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Its a 24' center console open fishing boat. Just a perfect 1 or 2 person fishing boat.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

you guys ever hit up the Catalina Wine Mixer?


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like a nice boat and the way to end a trip. I fished for years off NJ, cigars on the dock were always the perfect ending. We'd come in from fishing and the girls would get to cleaning the boat and the fish while my friend and I lit up and had a few beers. That was the life!!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I will take a 15 pack with me in the Herfador, as I wouldn't want to be SOL on an island. Like the thought of enjoying a smoke on the pier and will be spending a lot of time on the beach with 9 year old granddaughter. Going over on the 18th for 4 days.

Andy, would you recommend a few restaurant that give a good bang for the buck?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Restaurants in Catalina are always pricey. I wouldn't say that there is a great bang-for-the-buck place, but here are a few of my recommendations:

Best deal: The Buffalo Nickel. Just outside of town at Pebbly Beach. A short walk (3/4 of a mile?) past the landing where the ferries come in is the Buffalo Nickel. I believe they are only open for lunch and maybe breakfast. Great way to enjoy a nice stroll and watch all of the snorkelers in Lover's Cove on your way to lunch. If you are too tired to walk back to town, they have a shuttle that runs every once in a while, but the walk really isn't that bad.

Mi Casita - Mexican food. While not as good as a hole-in-the wall place like we have all over Southern California, it is the best on the island. Much better than Coyote Joe's and Catalina Cantina.

For casual daytime hamburgers, hotdogs, and such, I would recommend Eric's on the Pier. Right at the base of the Green Pleasure Pier, you can't miss it. "Famous for don't drink outside the white line". Good early morning breakfast burritos.

Pizza - Anotonio's is about the only place in town, but it is not half bad pizza. I prefer going to the original Antonios up the street by the Glenmore Plaza hotel. Small, hot, and cramped, but more about the food, than trying to sell you tourist drinks and such. Great old photos of the island and such up on the walls.

Seafood - Now that Armstrong's is gone the best is the Lobster Trap. More affordable than other places in town, but always really good, fresh seafood. Opening (allegedly) in a few weeks is the new Bluewater Grill. I'm sure it will be pricy, and they are spending a fortune on the place, so we will have to see. The Avalon Grill is nice and good, but a little too fancy for a casual island. Food is very pricey.

Steaks - Although not cheap, my favorite place for steaks is Steve's Steakhouse. Great upstairs location with open air windows that look out over the whole harbor. Open for dinner only, and I suggest making reservations. I would recommend over Avalon Grill or M Restaurant. El Galleon has ok steaks and is a little lower in price, but seams to me that the whole place has been going down hill for the last few years. 

Italian - Villa Portofino is outstanding. Again not a bargain, if you want cheap spaghetti, go to Antonio's. Villa Portofino is a very elegent italian restaurant. Everything from their veal, to their pasta is great. Can also sit on the patio and watch the world walk by.

Not sure if they still do it, but at Descanso Beach Club (on the other side of the casino building) used to have "BBQ under the stars". They would provide the BBQ's and all the sides (Baked Potatoes, salad, corn, etc), and you could bring your own meat (from Vons in town) or buy meat there. Very fun and affordable for the whole family. Not sure if they are still doing this since the major renovation at Descanso.

A nice side trip to grab lunch is to take the bus up to "The Airport in the Sky". They have a restaurant up there, and although not great food or a great deal, it is a nice way to see some of the interior of the island and learn some history. 

BARS:
Luau Larry's - Their food is not that great for bar food. But the entertainment every night is great. Gil Torres is a cover artist and plays all kinds of music. The place will always be rocking.

Marlin Club - Fun place to stop and have a drink. The oldest bar in Avalon. Great jukebox. 

Chi Chi Club - The only dance club in town. I stay away. Seen a few too many fights here in recent years. 

JL's Locker Room - On weekends may have local bands playing. About the closest thing you can come to for a Sports bar if you want to watch a game.

P Wine Bar - I think it is supposed to be for hotel guests only (guests of the Hotel Pavillion Lodge). But I enjoy sitting in the nice chairs and watching people go buy. I have bought a glass or two of wine and just paid cash, so maybe it is open to the public.


Hopefully this about covers the town. There are quite a few other breakfast places that are only open for a few hours in the morning. They are all pretty good and about the same.


----------

